# Wonderful day for phesants



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Had a great day in the field. Thought I would share.








[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Nothing better than shooting a few birds over your dog!!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Great and a sweet looking field-


----------

